# PJ's Pets



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

http://www.newswire.ca/news-release...begin-at-27-pjs-pets-locations-576781531.html


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Writing has been on the wall since they were no longer able to sell puppies and kittens. Retail locations with way to high rent for a pet shop was the final coffin nail.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

darkangel66n said:


> Writing has been on the wall since they were no longer able to sell puppies and kittens. Retail locations with way to high rent for a pet shop was the final coffin nail.


Why couldn't they sell puppies and kittens anymore?


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Not sure about kittens, but I looked it up and there was a Toronto Star article that they stopped selling Dogs because they wanted to promote adoption...

http://www.thestar.com/business/2011/08/16/pjs_pets_ends_puppy_sales.html


----------



## Atzau (Aug 17, 2012)

didn't know where to post this so i decided to tack it into here. everything at the pjs at yonge and Lawrence is 40-60% off... fish stuff is mostly 40% off. but they are also selling driftwood and ornaments from their tanks. small stuff 2-3" is $2. medium sized stuff 3-4" is $3 and anything 5" and over is $5. they have a huge bin of driftwood (some are even mounted on slate) to sift through. if you're looking for driftwood is probably a good time to go take a look!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Atzau said:


> didn't know where to post this so i decided to tack it into here. everything at the pjs at yonge and Lawrence is 40-60% off... fish stuff is mostly 40% off. but they are also selling driftwood and ornaments from their tanks. small stuff 2-3" is $2. medium sized stuff 3-4" is $3 and anything 5" and over is $5. they have a huge bin of driftwood (some are even mounted on slate) to sift through. if you're looking for driftwood is probably a good time to go take a look!


Cool thanks! I'll definitely want to go take a look!


----------

